# Medicare NPP billing "incident to"



## dianneh (Mar 17, 2011)

Medicare states that when NPP's meet certain requirements, they can bill "incident to" under the supervising physician and receive 100% of the physician fee schedule. 

If the NPP is not being supervised, they bill under their OWN NPI and receive 85% of the physician fee schedule.  

I am being told that it is fraud to bill any services provided by an NPP under a physician.  Can canyone clarify?


----------



## Mojo (Mar 17, 2011)

Here is a quick-read article from the AAPA:
http://www.aapa.org/advocacy-and-practice-resources/reimbursement/medicare/889-incident-to-billing

Additional CMS info on "incident to" billing: http://www.cms.gov/manuals/Downloads/bp102c15.pdf


----------

